# SuperPetz warehouse $1 per gallon sale



## AaronT

Sweet! I'm in the market for a 40 breeder. This is perfect timing. Thanks a bunch for the headsup. 

The sale starts tomorrow for those interested. I asked if there was a gallonage limit and he said 75 gallon was the largest they had. This a sweet deal for everyone looking for a larger tank.


----------



## spypet

I'm also looking for short fat breeder tanks. I'm so bummed.
I just missed a 30Lx18Wx12H 30gal breeder locally off craigslist
for $25. it was gone within hours of the ad being posted... shucks.

*UPDATE:* 
the sale is only on 20g, 29g, 55g, 75g.
the only Black trim 55g are 48L 13W 20H
the only Black trim 75g are 48L 18W 20H
the sale runs from 02/09 through 02/11


----------



## macclellan

straight from there website:
Misc.
Fish Tank Sale!

Regular Price: varies
Special Price: $1 Per Gallon

$1 Per Gallon Fish Tank Sale
February 9,10, 11 Only!
20 High, 20 Long, 29, 55, and 75 gallon
Black only


----------



## macclellan

w000t! Just got a 75g for $75! My heart sunk when I walked in because the 75g in the front of the store I saw last time was gone, but they had another back in the fish dept, I said had in past tense, because it is now mine. w000t!

They were trying to upsell me to hell and back, but I only picked up a heater and glass top.

w000t & yippee!


----------



## crazie.eddie

Dang. Wish there was one near me.


----------

